# Nomenclature of Components and Parts



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2018)

One thing I found out after relocating a few years ago is that different parts of the country don't always have the same name.  What I grew up calling something is not what others call it in another area.  Here is an example:

This is a picture of a pipe hanger.  This one in particular is used for conduit so when I asked for or ordered 3/4" emt pipe hangers, this is what I got.  Technically it is a conduit hanger but up north we called it a pipe hanger.

Here in south Florida they call them Minerallac straps based on the brand Minerallac, one of the companies that makes them.  When I first heard this I had no idea what the hell they were talking about until I actually had one in my hand.  This falls in line with Pampers and Xerox.




Does anyone else have any examples of things they had to relearn when you relocated to another area?


----------



## Spector_51 (Dec 10, 2018)

Who knows what a 1900 box is?
Ever heard of non metallic conduit referred to as "Smurf tube"?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2018)

From Fl to MT
Footer is a foundation
Stem wall is a foundation wall
They had no idea what CBS construction is
They never saw a tie beam


----------



## ICE (Dec 10, 2018)

Spector_51 said:


> Who knows what a 1900 box is?
> Ever heard of non metallic conduit referred to as "Smurf tube"?


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Carlon-...VFMRkCh1mUgEPEAQYASABEgLYQPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2018)

Spector_51 said:


> Who knows what a 1900 box is?
> Ever heard of non metallic conduit referred to as "Smurf tube"?



LOL
1900 box is a 4" square metal box, depth to be determined
No "tube" just "smurf" around here even though most of what we use is gray.


----------

